# Welcome to the new Air Rifle and Air Gun Forums



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

By request, here is the new air gun and air rifle forum.

Enjoy!

:beer:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

aint i the one who wanted to be the moderator and had requested this and wasnt able to because you have to be 16. lol. but thanks for the forum.


----------

